# Sykes- first jack



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I have followed this forum for a while but in wake of a fairly successful week I wanted to officially become a member and share my report. Anyway,

Sunday:
My group started out catching ladyfish, as usual. After a few hours (around 9:30pm) the fishing picked up and Avery was able to land a 27in red using cut ladyfish. What we presume was another red took the line, but we lost him when lines crossed with a group that also had a red. The neighboring group was able to land their red and went on to hook a king, but he also broke off.

Monday:
We caught more ladyfish which contributed to four bluefish. Minh also grabbed a 29in red on a (Edit: Gotcha) lure.

Wednesday: 
Avery went out by himself because nobody else could be bothered to wake up for morning fishing. Fortunately, someone else was out there to help net a 37in crevalle jack.


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice 1st post. thanks for the report


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Solid jack


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Red on a sabiki, Bet that fight didn't last long. Nice Jack


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

startzc said:


> Red on a sabiki, Bet that fight didn't last long. Nice Jack


Oops. Gotcha lure for him. Been using sabiki for all the ladyfish


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish, did you see a school of Jacks or was he solo?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

where on sykes were you fishing? i take it that it was far down the bridge from the parking correct? i usually see the bigger tackle fisherman down there for a reason i suppose. 

sykes can be a helluva place to fish on the right day


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Nice fish, did you see a school of Jacks or was he solo?


I can't say for certain, but both the poles in the water went down. My friend (pictured) caught him before I got out to Sykes. From personal observations I can say that there have been quite a few large schools these past few weeks.


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

flex said:


> where on sykes were you fishing? i take it that it was far down the bridge from the parking correct? i usually see the bigger tackle fisherman down there for a reason i suppose.
> 
> sykes can be a helluva place to fish on the right day


We typically fish off the very end


----------



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

nice report. what did you catch that jack on?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a hoss!


----------

